# instructors- glasgow area



## Beckatron (17 February 2017)

Hi can anyone recommend any instructors who teach range of disciplines and levels who can come to yard in glasgow area?

I've tried contacting a few but they don't seem to be getting back in touch when send enquiry or cancel last minute. There's only an outdoor school available so will have to be prepared to get cold/wet! 

Thanks.


----------

